# Hotmail Javascript error



## bm23

i cant access my mail in my inbox. the bottom of the page says "done but with error on page" for IE and another error msg for firefox. i cant click anything on the page. i cant even choose the folder that i wana go to. im running IE 7 and FF3. i've tried updating java but did not work.


----------



## bm23

okay. i've found out the problem. its because of my ISP. fixed that with a simple proxy. so the next time anyone have the same problem, check with your ISP. if im not wrong, there was a similar problem in Canada a few months back.


----------



## paulitahuerta

Hi... i saw that you had a problem like mine!!! but i have no idea how to do this solution thing you say... im not a computer expert at all...
the error is a javascript in the left bottom corner of my screen and it appears in the hotmail mailbox folder. I cant open any email. Curiously, my flatmates with their labtops cant open their hotmail either. Nor with Explores 7.0 or modzilla.
ive run all the javascript tests and it works perfect it says... so now i dont know what else i can do..
How can you help me please


----------



## atentora

paulitahuerta said:


> Hi... i saw that you had a problem like mine!!! but i have no idea how to do this Proxy thing you say... im not a computer expert at all...
> the error is a javascript in the left bottom corner of my screen and it appears in the hotmail mailbox folder. I cant open any email. Curiously, my flatmates with their labtops cant open their hotmail either. Nor with Explores 7.0 or *modzilla*.
> ive run all the javascript tests and it works perfect it says... so now i dont know what else i can do..
> How can you help me please



Best. Typo. Ever.


----------



## Punk

Hey welcome to CF Chandler!


----------



## bm23

paulitahuerta said:


> Hi... i saw that you had a problem like mine!!! but i have no idea how to do this Proxy thing you say... im not a computer expert at all...
> the error is a javascript in the left bottom corner of my screen and it appears in the hotmail mailbox folder. I cant open any email. Curiously, my flatmates with their labtops cant open their hotmail either. Nor with Explores 7.0 or modzilla.
> ive run all the javascript tests and it works perfect it says... so now i dont know what else i can do..
> How can you help me please



sorry. had to edit my post. just found out that im not allowed to discuss proxy in this forum.


----------



## bm23

Punk said:


> Hey welcome to CF Chandler!



thanks for the welcome


----------



## adarsh

bm23, I do not think discussing proxies is a good idea.
Please read the rules and edit your post accordingly.


----------



## bm23

oops. sorry. didnt realise i was breaking rules. so how do you suggest we help paulitahuerta?


----------



## paulitahuerta

????
what???
i cant believe what im reading?
well i hope you can help me with my problem... 
shall i give you my email so you can send me your suggestions there??
thankkkkksss


----------



## bm23

paulitahuerta said:


> ????
> 
> shall i give you my email so you can send me your suggestions there??
> thankkkkksss



okay


----------



## adarsh

Hi bm23 

Glad to see that you edited your post.

You can discuss anything outside the forum. But please refrain from discussing it in the open


----------

